

Why should I join your start-up? - Peroni
http://voltsteve.blogspot.com/2011/10/why-should-i-join-your-start-up.html

======
ohboy
I really like the "choose your own work station equipment (battle station)"
idea, wonder why more places don't do that?

~~~
Peroni
A lot of places, mainly more established organisations are restricted by
compliance and vendor agreements so they have to use uniform equipment. That's
where start-ups and new businesses have an advantage in the sense that they
have a budget but no restrictions so rather than making the choice for the
employee, allow them to choose themselves.

------
ohashi
The one thing that always bugged me was the pitching for jobs at the end of a
presentation. Lots of events I've been to have a half dozen or more presenters
(the upper end was probably 50 in 3 hours) who all asked people to check out
their job opportunities in one way or another. I've felt like there were more
people hiring than there were people in the audience.

Maybe I am just the wrong audience?

~~~
Peroni
_I've felt like there were more people hiring than there were people in the
audience._

That's pretty much spot on. The job market for decent developers is incredibly
competitive as there are more jobs than there are good candidates.

Generally companies who present at these events are expanding hence the need
for more people.

The only way a company is going to find the right people is being vocal about
it so I'm afraid you probably won't see the trend change for quite a while.

